# 2018.06.21 & 22 - Trovoada na Amora (Seixal)



## windchill (23 Jun 2018 às 09:21)

Meteo Amigos,

Depois da gloriosa noite/inicio madrugada de actividade eléctrica que apanhei na Serra da Carvalha, em Arruda dos vinhos ([URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2018-06-20-21-trovoada-na-serra-da-carvalha-arruda-dos-vinhos.9769/"]2018.06.20 & 21 - Trovoada na Serra da Carvalha (Arruda dos Vinhos)[/URL]), quando cheguei a casa e pensei que ia dormir umas duas ou tres horitas, a boa sorte trocou-me as voltas e lá tive de fazer uma direta na minha varanda até ao amanhecer.... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LjFdd7]
	

2018.06.21 - 052936 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27n2dp3]
	

2018.06.21 - 053542 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LjFcPm]
	

2018.06.21 - 053814 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27n2d8w]
	

2018.06.21 - 054036 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LjFcuo]
	

2018.06.21 - 054204 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LjFchQ]
	

2018.06.21 - 054500 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25Gzmyy]
	

2018.06.21 - 054636 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28sy8Fx]
	

2018.06.21 - 054828 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28sy8wz]
	

2018.06.21 - 055504 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25GzmkN]
	

2018.06.21 - 060326 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28sy8hB]
	

2018.06.21 - 060850 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (23 Jun 2018 às 09:25)

......e o festival não ficou por aqui!!!

Ao inicio da noite e inicio da madrugada ainda apanhei isto!!

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25GzkiC]
	

2018.06.21 - 220122 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LjFbiA]
	

2018.06.21 - 221058 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LjFb73]
	

2018.06.21 - 221430 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LjFaP9]
	

2018.06.21 - 221750 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/27n2bLJ]
	

2018.06.21 - 222018 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JNBwvp]
	

2018.06.21 - 223052 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JNBwfp]
	

2018.06.21 - 223136 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/JNBw1r]
	

2018.06.21 - 223404 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25GzkBd]
	

2018.06.21 - 223646 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28sy72F]
	

2018.06.21 - 223858 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/25Gzkqw]
	

2018.06.21 - 224918 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28sy6Qt]
	

2018.06.22 - 002752 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28sy6EP]
	

2018.06.22 - 003020 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

....e foi assim o meu evento eléctrico de sonho!!

Espero que gostem...


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Jun 2018 às 11:06)

Fantástico. Parabens pela bela sessão fotografica.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jun 2018 às 00:12)

Mais uma vez... magníficas!  Aquela com o avião está simplesmente espectacular! Que sorte! 
Gosto muito das primeiras, em que se vê o nevoeiro nas serras ao longe; muito bonitas.


----------



## windchill (29 Jun 2018 às 14:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Mais uma vez... magníficas!  Aquela com o avião está simplesmente espectacular! Que sorte!
> Gosto muito das primeiras, em que se vê o nevoeiro nas serras ao longe; muito bonitas.


Obrigado!


----------



## windchill (29 Jun 2018 às 14:41)

ct1gnd disse:


> Fantástico. Parabens pela bela sessão fotografica.


Thanks!


----------

